# 'secondary to' and 'due to' diagnosis coding



## Michele1229 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello!

I need some help. I have always been stumped on how to code situations like the following...

dyspnea secondary to COPD

pleural effusion due to CHF


When providers document 'secondary to' or 'due to' then how do you code these? I don't know if both conditions should be coded and if so, which is first. Do you only code one of the conditions?

Any guidance would be appreciated!


----------



## JJOHN0312 (Oct 23, 2017)

Michele1229 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I need some help. I have always been stumped on how to code situations like the following...
> 
> ...


 

I would only code the COPD and CHF unless the physician is documenting that these signs/symptoms are indicators of a different disease process.


----------

